# crazy birds



## shardsofxapril (Mar 12, 2005)

well i was out taking pictures of the bridge and I turn around in time to see a huge pelican flying right towards me and I managed a shot before it nearly clipped my head off (seriously the thing only flew like a foot over me)

 just didnt get focused on it...although that i look at the photo there's something about it i like


----------



## Niki (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow, scary bird.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

that's freaky!


----------



## kwyjibo (Mar 13, 2005)

Hitchcock all the way. lol


----------



## MostlyDigital (Mar 13, 2005)

I like it! The angle is sweet.


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 15, 2005)

ooo Gosh!!!! Damn... if it hit you it might damage the cam!!!


----------



## Lula (Mar 16, 2005)

kwyjibo said:
			
		

> Hitchcock all the way. lol



Hahahaha i was thinking the same thing


----------



## chloey (Apr 1, 2005)

what a strange bird ! lol


----------



## bobbyandrews (Apr 4, 2005)

haha, that happened to me


----------



## Matthew57892 (May 1, 2005)

thats funny!! did the bird like run into your camera or land on it


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

it happened to me too:


----------



## shardsofxapril (May 1, 2005)

lol man those birds are insane, they like attention thats for sure


----------



## mentos_007 (May 4, 2005)

thay ARE insane.. and those might have been so nice photos without birds


----------

